# TV Sony KV-14MB42C , pantalla azul



## saiwor (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola,,,
Mi TV sony colores, se apaga cada rato, cuando prendo el TV empieza a funcionar unos 15min, despues se apaga sale  pantalla azul, lo prendo de nuevo, se apaga tambien dentro de 5min, y tambien prendo de nuevo apenas dura prendido1min, despues sale pantalla azul y se apaga.  .
Creo que el TV es de 15", no es plana.

A que se debera   o es que habra un recalentamiento de algun transistor o integrado  

Gracias

Saludos!

TITULO EDITADO de forma mas descriptiva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

Flaco: por que no das el modelo concreto del televisor? Tal vez haya alguien que lo conzca y te pueda ayudar, pero así como has preguntado...mi respuesta es la mas aproximada.


----------



## saiwor (Jun 18, 2009)

ok averiguaree la marca y talves algunas fotos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Algunos TV´s tienen un sistema que cuando se va la señal de la antena, se pone una pantalla azul para evitar la estatica y el ruido. La parte donde se apaga el TV...mmm.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 19, 2009)

Probablemente sea que el filamento se pone en corto con el cátodo del color azul.

Se soluciona poniendole una fuente (normalmente de 6v) externa al filamento. Se puede hacer bobinando unas vueltas de cable común en el nucleo del flyback.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 19, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, lo de la pantalla azul... Alguno TV´s tienen un sistema que cuando se va la señal de la antena, se pone una pantalla azul para evitar la estatica y el ruido. La parte donde se apaga el TV...mmm.


 Lo de que se apaga también puede ser de lo mismo ya que algunos televisores, al no recibir señal activan un temporizador que al terminar de contar apaga el TV.


			
				saiwor dijo:
			
		

> A que se debera   o es que habra un recalentamiento de algun transistor o integrado


 Adivina adivinanza...

De las 300 y pico resistencias, otro tanto de condensadores, 100 y pico de transistores y casi una docena de integrados que puede haber en un TV, con los escasos datos que das saber cual o cuales fallan es como intentar adivinar la lotería.
Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Jun 19, 2009)

Caracteristicas del TV sony

Model Nº KV-14MB42C
Trinition color TV
Chasis BA-4D


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 19, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> saiwor dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y justo lo que yo dije daría exactamente esos síntomas 

No es cuestión de adivinar, es cuestión de razonar  


Saludos.


PD: *saiwor:* Hacé la prueba de alimentar el filamento del tubo con una fuente de 5 o 6v a ver si se sigue poniendo azul la pantalla.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> Caracteristicas del TV sony
> 
> Model Nº KV-14MB42C
> Trinition color TV
> Chasis BA-4D




    paisa... pues creo que se te fue la pantalla, es el mal de los Sony.
bajate el manual de servicio de esta direccion. no puedo adjuntarlo es muy grande

http://www.clubdediagramas.com/servicios/ver_archivo.php?archivo_id=565


----------

